

A first-principles implementation of arithemetic in Python - bjackman
https://github.com/bjackman/pynum/blob/master/number.py

======
bjackman
I was thinking about the nature of numbers after reading this[1]. It occured
to me that you could implement them in software. I couldn't get the idea out
of my head so to calm myself down I just decided to get it done.

It lacks elegance in certain places (it uses loops, there is definitely a
nicer way out there of defining zero-ness, and the Number.one etc variables
are a bit ugly), so feel free to fork it and beautify it (or add features).

[1] [http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-visual-intuitive-
guide...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/a-visual-intuitive-guide-to-
imaginary-numbers/)

